# brake pads for towing



## mking (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm needing to replace my front brake pads on my excrusion.Has anybody tried the Titanium II pads? Or should I just stick to the semimetallic pads?I like to have plenty of stopping power.Any pros/cons as to whats available?


----------



## akjimny (Sep 11, 2012)

Tony - Just a quick FYI - this was a six year old post.  If he hasn't fixed his brakes by now, he's probably not RVing anymore.


----------

